# what color am I in Laura Mercier's line?



## LC (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm an nc25 and I really want to try Laura Mercier's Tinted Moisturizer, which color would I get? And what would be about 2-3 shade darker (nc35) for summer?


----------



## couturesista (Jan 20, 2011)

I would suggest Sand or Bisque, If you like to have a little tan to your skin go with Bisque if not I think Sand would work. Nude may be too fair. LM TM are really good and they cover like a light foundation so a little will go along way. HTH


----------



## LC (Jan 20, 2011)

thanks it def does help


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 22, 2011)

Definitely try Sand.  The LM TM is fabulous!


----------



## Sojourner (Jan 24, 2011)

LC said:


> I'm an nc25 and I really want to try Laura Mercier's Tinted Moisturizer, which color would I get? And what would be about 2-3 shade darker (nc35) for summer?


 
  ..


----------



## MAC'sMyBF (Mar 1, 2011)

Lauren,
  	We have similar coloring and I use Nude, it initially looks a tad light but quickly oxidizes just a bit darker and becomes the perfect fit!


----------



## LC (Mar 8, 2011)

MAC'sMyBF said:


> Lauren,
> We have similar coloring and I use Nude, it initially looks a tad light but quickly oxidizes just a bit darker and becomes the perfect fit!



 	thx chica, i'm gonna go with that


----------

